# Changing Times



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Duck season is drawing to a close, trophy trout fishing is in full swing and weâ€™re making the transition here at Bay Flats Lodge. Our mornings wonâ€™t be quite so early and our days wonâ€™t be split between a morning hunt and afternoon fishing trip. Our customers are moving from camo to a little more colorful clothing and instead of gun cases and duck calls weâ€™ll see rod and reel combos and wading gear. As the seasons change so do we but in the midst of all this change there is one constant. At Bay Flats Lodge, youâ€™re going to be drawn into the family. There will all ways be a warm welcome, a smile to greet you. Nowâ€™s the time to get in on our February special and enjoy some world class food, fun and fish


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Let's Talk October Dates "Booking Fast"*

Fall fishing has always been our favorite month for fishing, and as you can see, October has started booking up. We still have many choices of dates, guides and rooms still remaining in October. Call today and we would love to discuss options. Ask for our management team members Randy Brown or T.J. Angie Christensen (Angie).

www.BayFlatsLodge.com
Management Team Booking Office 1-888-677-4868
Bookig Inquiry Email: [email protected]

ES Custom Boats Mercury Marine Power-Pole Total Boat Control Wet Sounds Waterloo Rods Marty Strakos Coastline Trailers Cody Spencer Cooper Hartmann Jason Wagenfehr Jake Wheelis Kevin Matula Shop New Keep Austin Fishing Kik Sheppard Spencer Deb Rauterkus Martin Nick Dahlman Harold Dworaczyk Todd Jones Jeremy McClelland Texas Waterfowlers Community Steven Boldt Stephen Boriskie South Texas Duck Hunters Stacy Hedrick Garrett Wygyrs #seadrift #portoconnor #fishnig #Flats #lodge #guides #marina #swanpointlanding #Texas #coast Coastal Conservation Association Coastline Trailer Mfg., Inc. Gloria J Spencer Judy Brown Patricia Morales Matagorda, Texas John Humbert Simrad Simmons Custom Rigging Billy Freudensprung Theodore Kallus Mike Moore â€" at Bay Flats Lodge.


----------

